# Upgrading 2006 stock radio to touch screen factory



## inneed (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi guys,
I'm having a friend install a touch screen (factory) stereo from the newer models (as you would see in the CC) in my VW 2006 Passat. Right now it's just the regular stock stereo with one CD. 
This touch screen will allow me to upload my ipod music (up to 40 gigs). 
I just want to know if there is anything that else we need to do to update. If for any reason it can't be compatible? 
I know I won't be able to work the NAV, or the satelitte functions, but if I can work AM, Touch screen and MP3 upload, I'll be one happy girl!!








Any advise appreciated.


----------



## inneed (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading 2006 stock radio to touch screen factory (inneed)*

Going from this








to this:


----------

